# Lithophany



## swatson144 (Jul 24, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## jumps4 (Jul 27, 2015)

that came out really well, it would look good mounted in a backlit frame.
Steve


----------

